# 2011 Graveyard



## pumkinking (Oct 3, 2011)

*2011 Graveyard expansion*

Here are some pics of most of my set up this year. In years past it's just been 2 tombstones, Marcus the carcass (head and feet light up) and a bunch of carved foam pumpkins (this year we will have about 20) we set up the pumpkins going down our driveway on Halloween.

All the tombstones are store bought. This year I made the foam toe pincher coffin, the coffin breaking out of the ground, converted a reindeer into a wolf, made a pumpkin headed scarecrow , graveyard fence and some LED lights to light up the graveyard and tombstones.

This is where the scarecrow will go.









Here is Marcus the Carcass. He's been with me for over 10 years now.









The foam toe pincher.









Walgreens skelli and ground breaking coffin









My Reindeer/wolf. His head moves back and forth and I have green LED's to light up the eyes.


----------



## pumkinking (Oct 3, 2011)

My haunted doghouse. The eyes are on a piece of pink foam painted black and isn't visible at night. The eyes glow red. It freaks my wife out, so I guess I did a good job with it. :biggrinkin:









Overall shot of graveyard









Scarecrows head (first time working with paper mache since I was a kid.









Here are 4 of the pumpkins


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice! I really like the long stem on your scarecrow's head.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

The coffin came out great!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Love those pumpkins...that's some serious carving!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something to like in every photo The scarecrow head is way cool and those jackos are amazing in their detail.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I about did a spit take when I saw the dog house with the collection of bones, hilarious! Nice job on the mache jack o lantern too.


----------



## pumkinking (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks! I want to take some night pics with everything lit up. Have to break out the tripod and see if my camera will do it.

In the meantime here are some more of the pumpkins. I think I have a pic of all the pumpkins on the driveway. Just need to find it.


----------



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

Those pumpkins are so cool! How do you do that? We only get those kind of pumpkins at Halloween in Australia (imported from US I guess) and they are about $20.00 per pumpkin to buy so I usually only buy one.


----------



## pumkinking (Oct 3, 2011)

Scarylea said:


> Those pumpkins are so cool! How do you do that? We only get those kind of pumpkins at Halloween in Australia (imported from US I guess) and they are about $20.00 per pumpkin to buy so I usually only buy one.


I use patterns, either from online or pumpkin masters books, and then use a saw made for artificial pumpkins to cut it out. This year I'm gonna try a carving bit for my Dremel to cut the pattern out.

In the states I usually buy the pumpkins when they go on sale for 50% off. It usually comes out to about $8-9 for each pumpkin. My wife and I usually do 2 a year and have been doing them for 10 years.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

really nice setup, the pumpkins are just amazing !


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very cool. Must be nice to have help digging those graves...


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice set up.
I have a Marcus in my yard too. My favorite was the dog house. I truely laughed out load when I saw that one.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

everything looks great!!


----------

